# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Busco productores de quinua y maca orgánica

## jose miguel vizcarra

Busco productores de quinua y maca con certificación orgánica que puedan abastecer todos los meses
Contactarse con José Miguel Vizcarra Cel 990236342Temas similares: Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra Busco productores de palta hass orgánica quinua orgánica y leguminosas quinua orgánica y convencional quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## karwaz

Buenas noches... cuento con maca pero no tiene certificación.... si estas interesado por favor contactarme.... mi correo es maca@carhuas.com  
Saludos

----------


## jose_paredes

Tengo maca la cantidad que requieras si estas interesado escribeme a ppluchoparedes@hotmail.com

----------


## jflor7

por ahora tenemos contrato para proveer, pero me gustaria saber cual es su requerimiento y que variedad de  quinua y cual es el precio?..somos de la parte alta de Arequipa ,venimos trabajando con productos orgánicos ya hace mas de 14 años..mi correo es jabevi7@hotmail.com

----------


## GEMA

Buenas noches, soy productora de quinua blanca real buen tamaño, en estos momentos cuento con 15 tn. Si le interesa comunicarse al 952921925. Gloria martinez

----------


## vaezlo

Tengo 20 TN Quinua de la comunidad, Variedades Blanca de Huancayo,  buen grano natural S/. 7.4 RPM #868135 rpc 940208620

----------

